
Canvas Beat - minxomat
https://experiments.kevinboudot.me/canvas-beat/
======
trevyn
Circular pattern UI similar in some ways to the iOS app _Figure_ :
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/figure-make-music-
beats/id51...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/figure-make-music-
beats/id511269223?mt=8)

~~~
TAForObvReasons
It's mentioned in the source:

    
    
        <meta name="Beat is a html5 audio/canvas experiment inspired by Propellerheads Figure iOS App.">

------
cpeterso
_Acid Defender_ is another WebAudio drum machine simulator/game:

[http://cappel-nord.de/webaudio/acid-defender/](http://cappel-
nord.de/webaudio/acid-defender/)

------
jstanley
Looks cool, and sounds cool, but I've been playing with it a few minutes and
still haven't _quite_ worked out the UI.

Clicking on one of the rings but in the left half of the screen modifies the
beat for the "pattern", and the right hand is "sample". I think I understand
"pattern" but still trying to work out what "sample" does.

EDIT: Clicking on the left hand side changes the beat pattern, and the right
hand side changes the sound associated with that ring! Got it :)

Would benefit from some instructions IMO.

Also there has to be a better way to increase the BPM than by getting 1
increase per mouse click.

~~~
minxomat
IMO discovering the interface is part of the fun :)

~~~
rhizome
have you found a mixer in it?

------
1zael
Super tight. Adding a better way to change the BPM would be my only
suggestion.

------
gnud
Looks slick - but Firefox complains about invalid audio buffer data, and
doesn't play anything.

------
alexozer
pretty cool! I would appreciate an easier way to turn rings off too

